# ICD-10 Assessment - So I attended a 16  hour bootcamp



## cingram (Apr 28, 2014)

So I attended a 16  hour bootcamp over the weekened and took my test today and happy to announce that I scored an 87% 

Just dont stress its much easier than your mind makes you think it is. No trick questions at all.


----------



## kohinoor23 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Icd 10 assessment*

Congrats!! Do they give you a workbook in the bootcamp, and that's all you have to prepare for the test? Ps. give some more info. 

Thanks.


----------



## lcioffi (Apr 29, 2014)

*ICD-10 Assessment*

I took mine on Friday. The biggest thing you need to pay attention to is the guidelines. They are SUPER important. I got a 93%.


----------



## MCJCCH (Apr 29, 2014)

Congrats!! I took my test less than a month ago and passed with a 98. It was very easy, but there were a few trick questions you had to watch out for. I also heard that there is one test that has wrong answers on there and everyone in my department that got that test failed and had to retake the test. We also had 6 months of training from an education director and she made it very easy to learn. Don't over think it and use process of elimination. That is the best advice I can think of! oh and study the guidelines for sure.


----------



## cingram (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes you do get a workbook in the bootcamp, you will have every question in that workbook answered by the time the bootcamp is done. You go over the entire book section by section. The questions in the workbook are very similar to the real thing. That was all I had was the workbook, I didnt buy the practice exam. Its not that hard there are some questions where its really hard to narrow it down to 1 answer because the other answer that could be right is so close.


----------



## zanalee (May 1, 2014)

I am so nervous, I need to pass this exam to keep my job, even tho I am CCS certified I still need to pass this and keep my CPC going. Im a nervous reck I cant seem to remember anything Ive read,  

I am an auditor and we dont do alot of coding so I think Ive lost some of my skills, help!!!


----------



## codedog (May 16, 2014)

Taking test tomorrow, very nervous. I went to the 2  day -boot camp, got book and notes, so any pointers or suggestons when taking test. How does one take the test, otherwords do you read questions and look at possible answers or do you look it up frst , the way we were taught , then get a code, then compare your code to the choices, , time is limted, any suggestions , please help:


----------



## codedog (May 17, 2014)

I passed with a 91% , wow I  thought I was not going to score that high, but I did. I suggest to anyone to take the 2 DAY boot camp. I took it at my local chapter and I have to say I learn alot in those two days, wrote notes everwhere in my  ICD- 10 book and it helps.


----------



## zanalee (May 19, 2014)

congratulations!! I have bootcamp in 2 weeks. I hope to get same results.


----------



## codedog (May 20, 2014)

zanalee, pay attention and write as much notes as the instructor lectures, and you will do well , m be sure to bring a highlighter


----------



## zanalee (Jun 2, 2014)

going to be bootcamp tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## bharris77 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Icd-10*

I went to the Boot Camp in Texas and took my test. I was stressed out almost like I was taking the CPC again, but it really was not that bad. The biggest recommendation is to be familiar with the guidelines. They will try to trick you with anemia related to cancer and which is coded first in that scenario for example. This is covered in the guidelines, but I made a notation in my tabular to remind me which one comes first to help with the time frame. The drug abuse, dependence and use is another area that has changed which was included in my test. Like I stated, be familiar with the guideline changes and the combo codes that are available in ICD-10. Good luck.


----------



## lorrpb (Jun 5, 2014)

With all due respect, they are not trying to "trick you," they are testing your knowledge of ICD-10 guidelines.


----------



## zanalee (Jun 6, 2014)

I passed 92% woohoo what relieve, I thought it was a really easy test. no trick questions. Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## zanalee (Jun 6, 2014)

lorrpb said:


> With all due respect, they are not trying to "trick you," they are testing your knowledge of ICD-10 guidelines.



I took the AHIMA trainer course in April I havent taken the assessment yet, how was that like? I think im really to take that test.


----------



## twizzle (Jun 7, 2014)

bharris77 said:


> I went to the Boot Camp in Texas and took my test. I was stressed out almost like I was taking the CPC again, but it really was not that bad. The biggest recommendation is to be familiar with the guidelines. They will try to trick you with anemia related to cancer and which is coded first in that scenario for example. This is covered in the guidelines, but I made a notation in my tabular to remind me which one comes first to help with the time frame. The drug abuse, dependence and use is another area that has changed which was included in my test. Like I stated, be familiar with the guideline changes and the combo codes that are available in ICD-10. Good luck.


Have to agree with others. Why would you say they are trying to trick you when they want to see if you understand the guidelines?
Not the same thing at all.


----------



## lorrpb (Jun 7, 2014)

The AHIMA test is probably somewhat harder than the AAPC test, if for no other reason than it included (at least for me) PCS. And it was all brand new to me at that time. They assured us during the course that we would all pass and everyone that I know did. The subsequent annual tests to keep your certificate updated have not been hard. They are short and very focused on the review material.


----------



## Ravenlock621@aol.com (Nov 20, 2014)

Why do you need a highlighter?  Are they testing on surgery cases and cpts too?


----------



## bethany777 (Jan 8, 2015)

*75 question vs 150 question assessment*

Has anyone taken the 150 question assessment that comes with the ICD 10 training that the AAPC offers?  Just wondering if it was basically more case studies?  Just looking for a feel of what to expect.  Thanks.

Bethany Coffee CPC-A


----------



## bridie25 (Jan 8, 2015)

*ICD 10 Assesment*

I am glad to hear that this test is not as hard as we think,

I am sooooo ready to take it ( mentally) but financially I can't. I have to wait until I have enough extra cash to take it. Hopefully now that my husband is working and the holidays are over we can afford to let go of the sixty dollars.


----------

